# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Free Liberty Audio Books

## nullvalu

I have started a new torrent service, converting freely available e-books (PDF's) to audio books in MP3 format, using a TTS (Text-To-Speech) application. Yes, the voice is synthesized but I have to say it sounds pretty good. I've listened to a few books already like this and you get used to it after a few minutes.

So, first in the series is Henry Hazlitt's Economics in One Lesson.

Later today I'll also have up Lew Rockwell's new book The Left, The Right & The State. 

I will be adding many more in the coming days, mostly utilizing Von Mises' online library. If anyone has any specific books they would like converted, please let me know.

I am using Pirate Bay for the tracker, here will be a list of my torrents:
http://thepiratebay.org/user/liberty-books/

----------


## nullvalu

The Left, The Right, & The State is up

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4651115

----------


## FrankRep

This is awesome. I usually have tons of time to listen to audio books so I'm excited.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I don't know how to use torrent files.

----------


## FrankRep

> I don't know how to use torrent files.


Download a program like uTorrent, then you click on a torrent file and it will start downloading to your desktop.

----------


## nullvalu

> This is awesome. I usually have tons of time to listen to audio books so I'm excited.


Great - Let me know if you see a book you want converted. I'm using this list: http://mises.org/literature.aspx

----------


## nullvalu

The Case Against The Fed by Murray N. Rothbard is up

----------


## Conza88

Have you checked with the audio books they've got already? 

Or about the torrent service mises.org was going to set up ?

----------


## nullvalu

> Have you checked with the audio books they've got already? 
> 
> Or about the torrent service mises.org was going to set up ?


ah.. I see here: http://mises.org/media.aspx?action=category&ID=85

I guess there already is one for Case against the Fed. (and it's read by a human!) Oh well..

----------


## BuddyRey

> I have started a new torrent service, converting freely available e-books (PDF's) to audio books in MP3 format, using a TTS (Text-To-Speech) application. Yes, the voice is synthesized but I have to say it sounds pretty good. I've listened to a few books already like this and you get used to it after a few minutes.
> 
> So, first in the series is Henry Hazlitt's Economics in One Lesson.
> 
> Later today I'll also have up Lew Rockwell's new book The Left, The Right & The State. 
> 
> I will be adding many more in the coming days, mostly utilizing Von Mises' online library. If anyone has any specific books they would like converted, please let me know.
> 
> I am using Pirate Bay for the tracker, here will be a list of my torrents:
> http://thepiratebay.org/user/liberty-books/


You have no idea how grateful I am for this!!!

----------


## nullvalu

> You have no idea how grateful I am for this!!!


Cool - Check the list of audio books they already have (link one post up), if you don't see one in audio form that you'd like - let me know.

----------


## danberkeley

Honestly, I would rather hear the voices of the original authors. I say this partly because only the authors know where to put proper emphasis and pause.

----------


## Conza88

> Honestly, I would rather hear the voices of the original authors. I say this partly because only the authors know where to put proper emphasis and pause.


A mate I know has a program that can be trained with voices, and then replicate them.

----------


## nullvalu

> Honestly, I would rather hear the voices of the original authors. I say this partly because only the authors know where to put proper emphasis and pause.


I have rarely seen audio books that are recorded by the original author...

----------


## danberkeley

> A mate I know has a program that can be trained with voices, and then replicate them.


What is it be? What is it be?




> I have rarely seen audio books that are recorded by the original author...


I have listened to audiobook for Crashproof and it just doesnt sound right. It should be Peter's voice.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

Just grabbed The Left, The Right, and The State... was a fast download, but I'm not a fan of the synthesized voice at all. Bad pacing, fails to pronounce simple words. Suppose I'll get over it.

----------


## nullvalu

yeah - as i mentioned you'll get used to it after a few minutes.. believe it or not this is the best TTS voice available AFAIK. (NeoSpeech Paul)

----------


## Rael

I am downloading a audio version of Mises Human Action. it is about 500 mb Want to add it? I can seed as well.

----------


## nullvalu

> I am downloading a audio version of Mises Human Action. it is about 500 mb Want to add it? I can seed as well.


Sure where do I get it? Or just make & send me the .torrent file and I'll put it on the tracker if you'll seed.

----------


## nullvalu

Pillars of Prosperity - Free Markets, Honest Money, Private Property by Ron Paul is up

----------


## Rael

> Sure where do I get it? Or just make & send me the .torrent file and I'll put it on the tracker if you'll seed.


I only found it on Demonoid, which is usually closed for registration. I managed to get an invite from a kind member of the forum. I would like to get this on a tracker where it will be avalible for anyone who does not have a Demonoid account. I have never actually started a torrent before. If we could get in on a public tracker that would be cool.

----------


## Rael

Ok my download is complete. How do I start the torrent?

----------


## Conza88

> What is it be? What is it be?


Asking him.. have forgotten. :|

Got to buy it though, about $90 from memory. Still want me to find out?

----------


## Rael

> Asking him.. have forgotten. :|
> 
> Got to buy it though, about $90 from memory. Still want me to find out?


what does that say on your avatar?

----------


## FrankRep

nullvalu, you're my hero!

----------


## nullvalu

> Ok my download is complete. How do I start the torrent?


Using your torrent client, create a new torrent, select the MP3 file(s) and add the trackers below. Then email me the .torrent file. I sent you a PM. I'll put the torrent up on thepiratebay.  Thanks!

http://tracker.thepiratebay.org:80/announce
udp://tracker.thepiratebay.org:80/announce

----------


## Conza88

> what does that say on your avatar?


George Bush.

_"Go Back to sleep. Everything is under control."_

----------


## nullvalu

Ok, big thanks to Rael on this one - 

Human Action by Ludwig von Mises is up

may be slow for a while til we get a few people seeding so be patient.

----------


## emazur

> Honestly, I would rather hear the voices of the original authors. I say this partly because only the authors know where to put proper emphasis and pause.


As far as fiction goes, there are some voice actors who do a better job than the author could have - Da Vinci Code is well done (required an actor who could do both male and female voices and know how to correctly pronounce European languages), and Atlas Shrugged I think certainly benefited from having Christopher Hurt reading it instead of Ayn Rands flat, accented voice.  The Kite Runner however was read by the original author and that was quite well done, in part b/c he knew the language of Afghanistan.  The followup, A Thousand Splendid Suns, was read by a female voice actor, and this was best b/c the two main characters are female.

Anyway, to the OP, thanks for doing this, although I personally am swamped with books and don't need anything to download at the moment.

----------


## nullvalu

The US Constitution and the Declaration of Independence are both up. Big thanks to PitViper for recording and putting it up for public use.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

What program did you use to make these?

----------


## Conza88

http://mises.org:6969/

HELP OUT!?

It hasn't been released to the public yet. But they are silently calling for people to download and help seed stuff. You can create torrents etc

----------


## hotbrownsauce

Conza, I'm downloading the journals and sharing them. I'll download the 64 GB file and host it when I buy a new hard drive. My up is only 100KBps but better than nothing! :-D

----------


## Conza88

> Conza, I'm downloading the journals and sharing them. I'll download the 64 GB file and host it when I buy a new hard drive. My up is only 100KBps but better than nothing! :-D


Oh thats good. 

There were videos, mp3's etc earlier. Not sure why they're not up.

Ask HeroicLife at LvMI if needed.

----------


## sailor

> I am using Pirate Bay for the tracker, here will be a list of my torrents:
> http://thepiratebay.org/user/liberty-books/


Thanks for the work put in. I`ll give it a try out.

EDIT: Downloaded and gave it a short listen. Not bad, but it is a little fast. I could use longer pauses.

----------


## CuriousOnlooker

Fantastic stuff, thank you.

----------

